
Heroku Redis Now Available in Public Beta - craigkerstiens
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/5/12/heroku-redis-now-available-in-public-beta
======
yefim
What's the difference between this and Redis To Go[1]?

[1] [https://addons.heroku.com/RedisToGo](https://addons.heroku.com/RedisToGo)

------
tedchs
Why would you use this instead of AWS Elasticache w/ the Redis option?

~~~
willlll
Elasticache does not support passwords
[http://aws.amazon.com/elasticache/faqs/](http://aws.amazon.com/elasticache/faqs/)

